# About me. And hello



## Forevermice (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello my name is forevermice my nickname in real life is jazzy/jazzie. I have currently a 5 month old Boston terrier mix puppy and through another forum/game on the internet. I was on a forum called real pets where'd I talk about my dog princess and ask question about mice but none seemed to own any on this game so here I am ready to adventure on my jorney of getting mice... I would love to eventually breed mice I have been researching for a few months now and woul like. To here from people here. I live in Canada, I have 3 sisters and live with my parents. And I am a Girl.

A little intro on me and I just can't wait to join your community of mice friendsXD


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome northern neighbor!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome from england


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello mouse friend! What part of Canada are you in?


----------

